# *sigh* being forced to get rid of my child :'(



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well...my husband is refusing to spend any more money on our dog Leo. I'm going to see if I can get assistance from my family members because I just can't give up on my child...I just don't think anybody else could be a better owner than I could except for people on this board lol which isn't really an option within reach. What started as suspected neutering incontinence responded well to treatment for 2 days - then it was back to how it was before. So the vet treated him for a uti...not working....and we tested for diabetes but that isn't the case either...now he's getting small amounts of blood in his stools...not sure if that could be from sneaking cat litter the other day -__- but I'm not sure what to do? I wish I could just know what it is so the doctor could test & treat for that one thing to minimize costs so I can keep my baby. The most prominent symptoms are clear, watery urination. Frequent urination. Small drops of blood at the end of stool. And that's pretty much it...it doesn't really narrow it down at all...and my hubby refuses to pay for xrays and ultrasound... any suggestions? I don't want to get rid of my boy and if my family can borrow me some money it might not be enough...and I don't want to give him to somebody who can't afford to get him the care he deserves...I don't want him to end up with somebody off of craigslist or in a pound...I'm losing my [email protected][email protected]


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

And idk if he is showing signs of lethargy or anything because I haven't taken them outside the past week as our neighbors dog was throwing up outside of our driveway last week. Not a safe environment. I'm cautious to take him to any parks to walk right now as sooo many people have dogs dying of parvo right now...fully vaccinated dogs :/


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

It's a tough situation but if u aren't able to keep up with his demands I guess it's better to give him to someone who can afford it because in the end it's your dog's health at risk. I mean the other only thing you can do if your Vet is willing too is having a payment plan but your husbands pays for it right?? So that's another thing you'd have to run by him. And borrowing money is no good IMO just because what if something else comes up? You're going to have to borrow again?? What if you're other one (knock on wood) would to catch something or get sick? I think it's best to have the number of pets you can afford. And I hope I'm not sounding too harsh I don't mean to be. Good luck to you I know this decision won't be easy. :/


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

there is something you can go through to help with medical on dogs...I forgot what it was called but I will dig it up for you.

here it is: CareCredit Healthcare Finance - Payment Plans and Financing for Cosmetic Surgery, Dental, Vision, Hearing, Veterinary & Other Medical Procedures


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I use Care Credit. It's a credit card for some vets and some hospitals. You just have to find a vet that takes it. My dogs vet takes it, my cats vet does not. 
Good luck.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

How old is he? has he had all his full round of vaccines yet? and how long has it been since the surgery? I have heard of incontinence happening post-neuter/spay, but mostly on spayed females. Has he been stool-tested for any parasites? Sometimes blood shows up in loose stool... our boy Cujo has the most sensitive stomach and it took him almost 2 months and various dietary changes before his stomach settled down. We tried everything from pepto to vet prescribed meds to chicken and rice... but some dogs just have sensitive stomachs. Sorry to hear that you are going through this, but hang in there! He will be your best friend for years to come...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

How is his appetite? Normal? Is he playful? Is it definite neuter incontinence? Wasn't it your husband who wanted him neutered so young? I remember you expressing that on another thread. Tell your husband its his fault for the poor thing having issues because of his demands. Now he just wants to dispose of him because he isn't healthy......I feel so bad for that puppy. Personally I would get rid of my husband before I got rid of my dog! He sounds a little heartless towards you and the dog. Its hard enough to find homes for unwanted pit bulls let alone one with medical issues. I don't know what to tell you but I would at least try care credit that was recommend to you.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

We originally thought it was neuter incontinence but then the vet redid the uralysis and it came up uti. But his meds aren't working. We previously had treated him for coccidia but right now he has no parasites. Our other pup has had no health issues other than one time when she was 6 weeks or so had to have her bowels expelled by the vet...his appetite is normal and he is as playful as ever...haven't really seen lethargy or fatigue but they haven't been exercised the normal amount this past week. And I told him they are my kids how can you threaten to get rid of them? But he says they're just "dirty mutts" to him...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Also, he is fully vaccinated. He just hasn't had a booster yet. Our vet offers a payment plan but my hubby doesn't care because he says in the end we still are spending more money on the dog...he says that this dog is a burden because he has had coccidia and now this...and he also tries to use the excuse that he's not potty trained while our other dog is. I keep telling him its not the dogs fault, he's sick.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about your predicament...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Also, he is fully vaccinated. He just hasn't had a booster yet. Our vet offers a payment plan but my hubby doesn't care because he says in the end we still are spending more money on the dog...he says that this dog is a burden because he has had coccidia and now this...and he also tries to use the excuse that he's not potty trained while our other dog is. I keep telling him its not the dogs fault, he's sick.


Did you go in "together" on getting these pups and taking the responsibility for them? I don't know if your hubby is the bread winner or not or if you both work but I would either apply for the care credit or make a payment plan with your vet. Sounds like your other half doesn't have any patience either. He is still a puppy so the house broken thing is a bad excuse to get rid of him. Sorry you are going through this.......


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Originally it was that I got Lily and he loved her so much that the next day he went on a search for his own pit and came home with Leo. Over time he decided it was too much responsibility for him to handle and wanted to get rid of Leo. I told him I would take over the responsibility so he agreed we can keep both dogs. Leo had coccidia a while back which upset him because of the vet bill and now that this came up and is taking so long to treat he is frustrated and doesn't want to deal with it. I have a job and he claims that all of my paycheck goes to the dogs so its like I don't even have a job so we can't afford the extra medical care...however, in reality we only spend about 150 a month on the dogs...probably less. Mostly that money has been because of buying carpet cleaner and paper towels to clean up after Leo being sick...so if we spent the money to get him better it would actually reduce the dogs monthly cost..


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you tried Pit Bull Rescue Central. They offer assistance to those in need. They may be able to assist you in the testing/bills. Also odor zero online is great for taking odor out of carpet/furniture. Good luck.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Does the blood in the stool look red or is it a blackish color?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for that website. The one thing is that the site requires a diagnosis before they will consider application for assistance...and the cost of diagnosis is what is the biggest issue right now. I am still going to try and persuade him about the site though. And I only saw blood once. This morning. It was a few drops when he had finished going to the bathroom. They were red drops. I thought maybe it was normal because he gets loose stools as a side effect from the medicine he is on but when I called the vet they said it sounds much more serious like an issue with kidneys or something.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea, clear frequent urination can be a sign of a problem with the kidneys but you can't be sure without proper testing. Very sorry about your circumstance.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If a dog has a lot of loose stool blood is normal. The intestines gets irritated and cause them to bleed alittle. 

IMO I would get rid of the husband and keep the dogs but then that is just me.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] sharon ... getting rid of the husband I know that's right !!!

Frequent urination can also be caused by Bladder stones, hormonal imbalance, could also have urinary incontinence as a result from a birth defect which would require surgery to repair. Since the dog has already been treated for a UTI that can be ruled out, you also said the dog was tested for diabetes as well which came up negative - good sign. My next guess would be to check for hormonal problems checking the PH of the urine, and have the imaging done of Kidney's and Liver as well as the bladder to look for stones, or any kind of defect that would be causing these issues. I really hope you can keep your dog and get to the route of the problem so it can be treated soon.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> [email protected] sharon ... getting rid of the husband I know that's right !!!
> 
> Frequent urination can also be caused by Bladder stones, hormonal imbalance, could also have urinary incontinence as a result from a birth defect which would require surgery to repair. Since the dog has already been treated for a UTI that can be ruled out, you also said the dog was tested for diabetes as well which came up negative - good sign. My next guess would be to check for hormonal problems checking the PH of the urine, and have the imaging done of Kidney's and Liver as well as the bladder to look for stones, or any kind of defect that would be causing these issues. I really hope you can keep your dog and get to the route of the problem so it can be treated soon.


:goodpost: Only thing I can add is make sure you are comfortable and confident in your vet. I know that seems to be common sense but sometimes with the stress of the situation, one could often overlook certain facts pointing to inadequacies with the veterinarian themself. I had this experience with my dog and diabetes and I can tell you i threw away a lot of money unneccesarily before I found a vet with a diabetic dog herself and the knowledge to address the situation. But I can also tell you that judging by the way you are describing your husband, this burden will be yours alone and I truly wish you the best of luck.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

http://http://www.gopetsamerica.com/dog-health/bladder-stones.aspx

You could always go the holistic way in treating this. I have and will continue to do the holistic route.

When Mikado was having all of his kidney issues I had him a Kidney Fortifing tea. I worked wonders I had him for another year before his kidneys shut down completely.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Good news! My husband found out I had asked my family for money lol which apparently made him insecure because he suddenly decided we had enough money to take Leo back to the vet on Friday! Yay! The only thing I'm concerned about is if Leo could have juvenile renal disease ( I think that's what it is called) because once a dog shows signs of it they only have 25% kidney output left...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This is where the right food low ph and some good holistic supplements come into the picture. I swear by the kidney fortifying tea. It worked for Mikado. I was told that maybe he would live 2-3mos longer he only had 25% working kidney. I put him on this and had him for another yr. i wish I ad known about it sooner he might have lived longer if I had put him on it sooner. 

Good luck.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

MY MIKADO said:


> This is where the right food low ph and some good holistic supplements come into the picture. I swear by the kidney fortifying tea. It worked for Mikado. I was told that maybe he would live 2-3mos longer he only had 25% working kidney. I put him on this and had him for another yr. i wish I ad known about it sooner he might have lived longer if I had put him on it sooner.
> 
> Good luck.


My vet is also big on holistic treatments. I have my girl on prescription diet and chinese supplement pills. Unfortunately, holisitic normally tends to equate to more money but I do believe they are effective.


----------

